# Neue Super-Trails gefunden - Grüße



## spacerider (23. August 2005)

Hallo, herzliche Grüße an alle mit denen ich mal getourt bin.  
Wer sich nicht an mich erinnert - auch egal.   Ich hätte gerne mehr persönlichen Kontakt gepflegt. An euch lags nicht.  
Dies Jahr hat mich kaum einer gesehen, warum? Ich bin jetzt in Schweden. Ausgewandert - und das hat gedauert. Meine Bikes habe ich nur kurz beim Transport gesehen und bin erst jetzt am Sonntag hier zu meiner ersten Tour gestartet. Deshalb auch der (zugegeben fürs norddeutsche Forum) etwas irreführende Titel. Aber wouuw Harburger Berge im Großformat und etwas weiter weg liegt auch der "schwedische Harz". Ich bin hier am Silian-See in Dalarna, die Stadt heißt Mora und in 3 min bin ich aus der Stadt raus und habe die Trail-Autobahn vor der Tür.   Im Winter sind hier viele Strecken auch gespurte Loipen und jetzt findet man auch dazwischen haufenweise 3Reifen breite Verbindungstrails.   Wenn meine Kondition wieder da ist und sich der richtige Flow für die kleinen giftigen Hügel wieder einstellt wirds noch mehr freude machen. Schon die erste Fahrt hier vorbei an pfannengroßen Pilzen (ja auch "essbare" (mehrmals!  )) Blaubeersträuchern, Heide, kleinen geschwungenen Flüssen und  Wald im Überfluss hat meine Hoffnungen auf naturnahe großflächige Bikemöglichkeiten bestätigt.   Sicher Alpencross hat seinen eigenen Reiz. Aber warum nicht mal nächstet Jahr in den Norden? Die Straßen um die Seen sind eine Einladung auch für die Zwitterbiker (na Mountainbike und Rennrad  ) unter euch. Und wer sich "messen" will für den gibts auch verschiedene Wettbewerbe und Rundfahrten.  
Falls jemand hier in die Nähe   kommt: meine Adresse gibts per PM.
Um zu sehen ob ihr die Bikes oder die Ski einpacken müßt: http://vader.mora.se/
Und ob die Straßen frei sind: http://trafikinfo.vv.se/trinimap/map.aspx
Sonstige Infos: http://www.siljan.se/ny02/tysk/index.htm
Bilder gibts später auch noch aber jetzt wollte ich einfach mal nur fahren und nicht fotografieren. 
So noch mal dicke Grüße vom jetzt echten "Nordlicht"
Hejdå, vi ses
Martin


----------



## kiddykorn (23. August 2005)

DA bin ich mal gespannt auf die Fotos!!  
Viel Spaß noch beim erkunden der Trails  

kiddykorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mira (23. August 2005)

Hej Martin!

Nach Schweden  !

In Mora war ich letztes Jahr. Ziemlich touristisch fand ich's allerdings. In Frederiksberg gibt es eine der wenigen ausgezeichneten MTB Routen, bzw. ein richtiges Wegenetz. Aber so der Brüller war's leider nicht (oder lag das an den Scott-Leihbikes? ).

Für mich als "in absehbarer Zeit nach Schweden Auswanderin" natürlich hochinteressant, was Dich dorthin verschlägt?????
Erzääähl (ansonsten auch gerne PM!)!!!


----------



## spacerider (23. August 2005)

Hej Mira,
touristisch ist es tatsächlich nur 2 Monate von mitte Juni bis mitte August.
Jetzt ist wieder Ruhe. Na und von der Art wie die perfekte MTB Route aussieht   gehen die Meinungen wie immer etwas auseinander.   
Die besten Routen werde ich mir hier auch selbst zusammenstellen müssen.  Ich suche schon meine Spraydose zum Markieren. 
(Scott Bikes sind schon OK   )
Tja was mich her verschlägt? Hab ja Familie und meine Frau ne sichere Arbeitsstelle in der schwedischen Gesundheitsbranche. Jetzt muß ich nur noch meine Mountainbikestation hier eröffnen und alle Patienten nach der Tour zu ihr schicken   .
Na im Moment gibts viel zu tun. Ummmeldungen, Anmeldungen, Tochter einschulen, räumen packen einrichten etc.  
Aber danach wird mehr geradelt, geangelt, gewandert, skigelaufen und was das Land sonst so hergibt.
Du bist dann wohl die erste die ich hier begrüßen darf?
Hejdå


----------



## Rabbit (24. August 2005)

Moin Martin!

Das hört sich ja alles sehr "spannend" an  
Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg beim "Fuß fassen" am neuen Wohnort und laß mal hin und wieder von dir hören!  

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## spacerider (31. August 2005)

Hallo liebe Schwedeninteressierte.   Habs endlich geschafft ein paar Bilder zu machen.
Dann habe ich mir noch Mühe gegeben die Bildqualität bei geringer Datengröße zu optimieren. Also draufklicken und größer kriegen ist nicht. Dafür kriegen auch Modembenutzer, also ich  , keine grauen Haare beim download.
Sind ja eh keine fotografischen Highlights sondern mehr für den Überblick.
*





Wer die Wahl hat....




Hier gings rauf




Da wieder runter




Schätze mal fahrbar




Die heiße Spur leuchtete noch lang genug für ein Foto




Zur erholung auf die "Autobahn"




Und den Schildern folgen?




Hier kann man noch richtige Flussdurchfahrten machen - oder den Grill anschmeissen




Pause




Weiter gehts abwärts




bis zum Panorama - Next>














Mit Blick auf Mora




Zwischen Kiefern und Heide




The end is near....
*​*

So viel fürs erste aus dem Norden.
Hedå, vi ses
Martin
*


----------



## Holiday (31. August 2005)

wunderschön !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lupi (31. August 2005)

viel Grüße nach Schweden.

Viel Spaß beim Biken und noch mehr Spaß beim Bingo Lotto spielen.


----------



## OliverLg (1. September 2005)

Wow, 1a-Bilder. Da kann man ja neidisch werden ....


----------



## gnss (2. September 2005)

tolle trails


----------



## Netghost (2. September 2005)

Schweden...Samma martin kannst mir dort n Job besorgen? dann komm ich sofort nach...

hmm das klein schildchen dort...ist das Biken dort etwa ERLAUBT?? 

wenn ich vorher nur schon einfach so nach schweden wollte...ich such mir den Job notfalls selber...*vor neid erblass*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (2. September 2005)

vorsicht, in den wintermonaten ist es noch länger dunkel als bei uns.


----------



## spacerider (2. September 2005)

Netghost schrieb:
			
		

> Schweden...Samma martin kannst mir dort n Job besorgen? dann komm ich sofort nach...
> 
> hmm das klein schildchen dort...ist das Biken dort etwa ERLAUBT??
> 
> wenn ich vorher nur schon einfach so nach schweden wollte...ich such mir den Job notfalls selber...*vor neid erblass*


Richtung Winter werden wieder Skilehrer gesucht.   
Die Schilder? Natürlich Radbenutzungsplicht..  oder hieß das in Deutschland Radwegbenutzungspflicht?  
Ach ja, worher richtig gut schwedisch lernen dann findest du immer Arbeit.



			
				gnss schrieb:
			
		

> vorsicht, in den wintermonaten ist es noch länger dunkel als bei uns.


Schon mal was vom Nightride gehört?   

Schön das das Forum auch über Landesgrenzen hinaus lebt.


----------



## wunny (2. September 2005)

huhu...

ich lebe auch...noch!

dir viel glück in der neuen heimat... die bilder zeigen einem ja, das sicher dir und deiner familie sehr leicht fallen wird...


grüße aus hamburg-altona

wunny


----------



## Mira (3. September 2005)

Wirklich nette Trails!
Da wo wir unterwegs waren, war's eher verblockt...habe damals leider noch analog fotografiert, sonst hätte ich mal Bilder gezeigt. Wieviele Km sind denn so ungefähr möglich auf den Trails? Oder sind's eher so Abscnhitte?

Schon die örtliche Szene abgecheckt?
Wenn schon Schilder angebracht sind, gibts wohl auch Gleichgesinnte?

Auf Dein Angebot komme ich sicherlich noch zurück  .


----------



## Rabbit (3. September 2005)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Dein Angebot komme ich sicherlich noch zurück  .


Nach *den* Bildern hier wird Martin sich vor Besuchern aus dem norddeutschen Raum jetzt sicher nicht mehr retten können! 
Ich melde mich schon mal für die Sommermonate im kommenden Jahr an 

Weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg beim "Search of the holy Trail"!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## spacerider (4. September 2005)

Hallo, 
ich hoffe alle hatten ne schöne Tour am Wochenende.
Nach dem die Bilder so meine Nord-Westliche Richtung beschreiben, war ich gestern mal Richtung Süden unterwegs. Auch da fand ich genügend Variationsmöglichkeiten. Eine 30 cm breite Furt aus 2 parallelen Längslatten war dann auf dem Grund einer Senke im Quellgebiet eine echte Herausforderung. Jo.. nasses Holz und Radschuhe - Juhe. Häfte gefahren hälfte gelaufen. Naja, jetzt kenn ich die Strecke ja besser.
@ Mira: Die "Abschnitte" lassen sich nach bisherigen Erfahrung zu einer 30 km Tour verbinden. Die Variationsmöglichkeiten nahezu unbegrenzt.
Es gibt: Easyflow, wenig Wurzeln, wenig losen Sand, nicht zu breit und nicht zu schmal.
"Wildwechsel": schmaler - Auch mal durchs Unterholz, Kopf einziehen. Einzelne kleine fiese Steine und kleine Gruben.
Moor-trails: Zwischen vielen Wurzeln auch mal mehr Moorast. Bischen tricky zu fahren.
Alles was breiter ist gibt eh kein Problem.    Außer mancher kleinen Düne   
Ich forsche weiter  Ach ja, Einen Gleichgesinnten habe ich mal getroffen. Den Spuren nach fahren auch noch 2 weitere MB durch die Gegend.
@ Rabbit: Meld dich rechtzeitig an damit ich gutes Wetter bestelle  
Danke für die Grüße und noch eine sonnigen Tag
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoBa (6. September 2005)

das erinnert mich mal wieder daran das ich schon 3Jahre nicht mehr in Schweden war!

War jetzt insgesammt 6 mal dort- 2 mal mit Bike!

Ich finde, egal wo in Schweden, sind die Trails einfach nur Klasse!!

auch die Straßen sind zum Rennradfahren nahezu optimal!

Leider wird das mit dem Auswanderen (so schnell) bei mir nichts

Muß erst einmal mein Studium anfangen und zuende bringen (aber da gibts ja ein Jahr Auslanssemester) 

Dann noch Schwedisch lernen und meine Freundin überreden......

Aber das ist wohl noch weite Zukunft, erst werden meine Eltern nach Schweden gehen?!

Gruß Jonas


----------

